# Topics > Conversational AI > Intelligent personal virtual voice assistants >  CallJoy, phone agent, Google Inc., Mountain View, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Google Inc.

youtube.com/channel/UCcy4otO1DbdHUdNL19CqM_w

----------


## Airicist

CallJoy - Answer with intelligence

May 1, 2019

----------


## Airicist

How does CallJoy work?

Nov 11, 2019




> CallJoy has everything you need to manage your phone line and grow your business. Whether you need simple call recordings and transcripts or a virtual agent to answer all of your calls, we’ve got your back.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Google updates CallJoy phone agent with customizable AI features"
CallJoy's new Call Actions feature lets small business owners customize how the agent will respond to callers' requests for help.

by Natalie Gagliordi
November 12, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "CallJoy is shutting down. What’s next?"

by Kendall Krantz
June 24, 2020

----------

